# Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er



## BGFaubion (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys I am about to pull the trigger on my first mountain bike purchase. I have been renting from our college's outdoor center, borrowing friends, and test riding for over a month now. After scanning Craigslist endlessly and sifting through every LBS in 50 miles I have settled on the 2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. I am gonna go pull the trigger in the next couple days and have reached the biggest question of all. What color? After much googling I have read countless horror stories of white MTB being a chore to keep clean or the paint yellowing over time, but I figure I will give it one last poll here to the views on MTBR.com. Which bike would y'all go with of the two.

Here is a link to the paint jobs. I am stuck between black/red vs. white/red/black combo.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Buy the one you like best. Who cares what the internet thinks? It's your bike and you have to like it, not us. 

I think that the white powdercoat only has a problem yellowing if you leave it in the sun constantly (like by a window in your garage where it gets sun all day every day) or if it lives in an environment where it is caustic to the powdercoat. In two or three years you'll have so many scratches and nicks all over the bike that you won't even notice if it is yellowing or not. This is the same as any paint color; eventually, it's going to fade or change.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a mostly white Hardrock approx 10 years ago. Didn't keep it long enough for the paint to fade but while I had it all that white made me want to keep on top of cleaning so the bike looked pretty much as good as new after every ride.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

At first I was going to say the black but after going to the site I actually prefer the white/red. In the end, get the one you like best. My buddy rides a white bike and yet it gets dirty, but it's a MTB and that's the way it should be.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Yeah just see which one you like better in person. I personally don't like white bikes at all, but that's just my taste. In that bike, the black/red looks best to me, but I also like the black/orange/blue.


----------



## npunch (Feb 13, 2013)

Was just at my LBS and checked out the new black model. Its a flat black which looks great and will hide the majoity of crud that you will get into.


----------



## npunch (Feb 13, 2013)

After thinking about what I had posted and looking at a couple other bikes I just bought the black version the hardrock sport 29er. I guess i convinced myself about the looks and more importantly the feel of this simple bike. Hopes it helps


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted to bring it closer to a tie


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

I voted for the black/red simply because its the one I got ! Lol


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought the black one! Great bike..I'm loving it


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Here is mine (matte black and red)


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I voted white/black/red. I have 2 bikes, one silver and red (Stumpy) and the second black and white (Camber). I only ride the Camber. Doubt it's the color but...


----------

